
How we grew from 100K to 1M customers in 6 weeks - ronak_modi
https://blog.gofynd.com/how-we-grew-10x-from-100k-to-1-million-in-6-weeks-8d6e06400c9d#.3vapci1og
======
asher_
1M customers or users?

~~~
mtmail
Based on the previous article about the 100k customers it's users. They call
customer anybody who likes to shop/browse on their app (or downloaded it), not
a person who made a purchase. It's confusing. I'd call them shopper maybe.

